# Dog for protection



## brownhounds (Dec 17, 2012)

What is the best dog for protecting the house?


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 17, 2012)

German shepherds, with training are pretty difficult to get by or poison with food.  I trained the one I had to not eat from anyone except my wife or me.  Just because you came by the house earlier di dnot give you a free pass the next time you came by.  You had to start over each time.  But they are only as good as you train them.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 17, 2012)

X2 on the shepherd!


----------



## DukTruk (Dec 17, 2012)

They can all be trained for protection work.  We've got a couple of labs that i'm certain would chew an uninvited guest to pieces.  Had one that for sure would, but he's passed on.  The key is its gotta be a game to them, and you gotta be able to turn it off.


----------



## Dr_Science (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi sir,

Check out the Belgian Malinois. I've had and loved Shepherds, too, but the Mal in my opinion has stronger protective instincts and a stronger drive. She genuinely relishes bitework, whereas the Sheps were more reward-oriented.


----------



## Corey (Dec 17, 2012)

miniature shih tzu...dont laugh just come by one day


----------



## conejero (Dec 17, 2012)

Any dog that will give you 60 seconds to get to your firearm has done the job! You can then bury him with honors! These days, anything too tough is a liability, but these days also, the guy invading your house is probably armed (at least that will be my assumption), think of your dog as an alarm/fire draw, YOU had better assume the role of manstopper.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Dec 17, 2012)

My bulldogs have always been great. The one in my avatar is 140lbs will catch a hog and protection train in the same day, then come home, take a bath and go to sleep with my daughter. She is perfectly happy sleeping all day too.


----------



## Bkeepr (Dec 27, 2012)

Some home insurance agencies will not cover certain breeds, shepherds and pits being on the list.  Better check first.


----------



## sea trout (Dec 27, 2012)

sled dogs too!
sled dog mix!
very loud and scary looking but will do anything for its family
 very family instinctive dog


----------



## dtala (Dec 28, 2012)

Dr_Science said:


> Hi sir,
> 
> Check out the Belgian Malinois. I've had and loved Shepherds, too, but the Mal in my opinion has stronger protective instincts and a stronger drive. She genuinely relishes bitework, whereas the Sheps were more reward-oriented.




this^^^^^

Mals are the smartest dogs around. I had one as a K-9 police dog for seven years working and for seven more after I retired. Great protection dogs. You could not bluff or back down my dog Taz, all of 60 pounds. She was great with kids and other animals, never ever attempted to bite anyone that I didn't tell her to except the 16 year old neighbor boy that broke into the house when he thought we were gone. He got to meet Taz up close and personal.

Mals usually live longer than Labs or Shepherds and have far less health issues.

O the downside if the wife and I had an argument the dog broke it up....no loud talking or yelling allowed

In seven years of working as a GW I had exactly one person raise his voice to me and Taz told him to shut up right quick. He did. I had NOT ONE violator run from me, even if they were 70 yards away when they saw us. They would just stop and wait for us to walk up....

She passed back in June , a month short of 15 years. Still miss her a lot.

  troy


----------



## LTZ25 (Dec 28, 2012)

I agree get a lab it will bark at any sound at night and give you time to get ready for anything coming, plus he will not eat your neighbors dog or kids.


----------



## sea trout (Dec 29, 2012)

LTZ25 said:


> I agree get a lab it will bark at any sound at night and give you time to get ready for anything coming, plus he will not eat your neighbors dog or kids.



my neighbors labs bark half the night at nothing!!!!!!!!


----------



## dtala (Dec 29, 2012)

the problem with "most" labs is that they will stand there and bark while you are getting the stuffing beat out of you. At least get a chesapeake bay retriever...they look just like a chocolate lab and are GREAT protection dogs...

better yet, get a Mal, they are 10X smarter and sure won't stand by and watch ya get beat....


----------



## rexb (Dec 30, 2012)

Malinois. Great dogs


----------



## oops1 (Dec 30, 2012)

That's a big liability .. My parents neighbors have a mastiff that got after my son one day...we were walkin to the truck and he just charged my son... He is terrified of dogs thanks to his mothers deficiency ( she's scared of all dogs) .. This dog got out of his fence and decided to patrol the streets.it almost cost him his life. I'm no dog killer but I came real close. I couldn't imagine how I'd feel if my "guard dog" mauled some innocent youngin. That's my take on it.


----------



## SonyaS (Dec 30, 2012)

oops1 said:


> That's a big liability .. My parents neighbors have a mastiff that got after my son one day...



A hard core protection dog is great but yes, they are a liability. They require good fencing and locked gates. I carry an umbrella insurance policy "just in case".

Not for the careless or casual owner. Having said that the instincts of a good protection dog are awesome and beyond human understanding. I never bother to lock up the cars at the house, I never worry about "strange noises at night", my dog is on duty 24/7 and if he tells me there is a problem I have learned to listen. He is always right, instinct.


----------



## Jessaba (Dec 31, 2012)

My moms lab is worthless. He barks (mostly at men) but is so scared of people he would never hurt anyone. He was a rescue though.

We own two Great Pyrenees who guard our goats outside and they are a wonderful breed. Both our Pyrs bark and let me know before the people come onto our property. I've actually had both of them try to jump the fence as a couple animals. Our female would go after people, our male is worthless when it comes to people. We got him as an adult and they raised him as a pet. He is a great guardian for his goats, but he thinks ALL hands are made to pet him.


----------



## dtala (Dec 31, 2012)

Liability? It all goes back to the breed and their training.

My Mal Taz was taken to a local park and run on a 50' lead when she was a puppy. She was petted and played with by dozens of children and adults. She NEVER displayed any inappropriate aggression to anyone in 14 years, seven on the job.

I would take her to church/boy scouts type talks and turn her loose on the crowd. She's go from one person to another begging for attention. Small children/babies she was worthless as she would lay down next to them and lick them.

Bad guys??? She KNEW who the bad guys were, watched them intently. She never allowed anyone to raise their voice in anger and would approach you and growl if you talked loudly/angrily to me. Only happened once while working in seven years.

I had a 30ish black man lunge at her once while at a store. Luckily I caught the short lead by hand. I asked him what his problem was...he said he didn't like dogs. Note: I was in uniform and  she had on a badge. I unsnapped her lead, told her to watch him...then told him to try that lil move again. He declined and slunk backwards....what a jerk.

Neighbor kid(16) broke into my house was the only person she ever bit. She knew he wasn't supposed to be there and handled it.

All goes back to training from a puppy on up......


----------



## SonyaS (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a great respect for Malinois and other well trained protection dogs. Here is a GREAT and inspiring compilation video of some of the worlds top protection dogs doing bite work, let the video load for a minute before viewing (was on youtube but got blocked because of copyright, probably the 2 second news footage link), slow download but wonderful video:

http://israeldogs.com/jwvideo/greatdogattacks.html


----------



## JuliaH (Jan 1, 2013)

Just a word of caution that you may have already thought about....   There is a lot of owner responsibility for our dogs, and there is a thread that, no matter how careful one is, should be read and thoroughly understood....

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=711454

Anything can go wrong at any time and dogs can and do react. Not trying to mess up this discussion, just trying to be sure that what happened to DEERFU and Luke never happens again...

Julia


----------



## dtala (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you SonyaS. Ya make me tear up. I lost my dog Taz in June after 14 years, seven in police work.







Taz was exactly like those dogs in the video. Fast and low....and bit high and hard. Never let go till told to. Smartest dog I ever knew. When I was working I would get in a situation where I needed Taz to do something and she was already doing it or positioning to do it. Very little use of commands, just normal talking to her. She had a prolly 80 word human vocabulary. 

I miss her.


----------



## SonyaS (Jan 1, 2013)

dtala said:


> Thank you SonyaS. Ya make me tear up. I lost my dog Taz in June after 14 years, seven in police work.



Taz is gorgeous. Sorry for your loss, great dogs aren't just once in a lifetime. Glad you enjoyed the video.


----------



## srb (Jan 1, 2013)

Reall good video SonyaS,Thanks for shareing it.


----------



## quackertackr (Jan 1, 2013)

I had an American Bulldog that was a great family pet but would not let anyone in the house unless we okayed it. The kids would  pull her ears and ride her when they were little and never showed in aggression towards them. If me and my wife would play fight, I never had a chance of winning. She also had some training and would attack on command. Lived a great 14 years.


----------



## buddylee (Jan 2, 2013)

SONYAS, where did you get your Anatolian. I'm on the hunt for a pup. Spoken with a couple breeders.


----------



## ryano (Jan 14, 2013)

Boxer - excellent around kids, very protective and NOT on the insurance ban list.


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 14, 2013)

dawg2 said:


> German shepherds, with training are pretty difficult to get by or poison with food.  I trained the one I had to not eat from anyone except my wife or me.  Just because you came by the house earlier di dnot give you a free pass the next time you came by.  You had to start over each time.  But they are only as good as you train them.



My female GSD would not take a steak from a stranger 
She is cautiously suspicious about anyone who comes to the house.


VERY family oriented. Watches over the boys and if allowed, always at one of our sides.

I do believe she would lay her life down for anyone of us..


----------



## Dogmusher (Jan 14, 2013)

We have been converting to Mastiff and Mastiff/Bullmastiff crosses.  They make great pulling dogs (since there's not much sledding down here), have outstanding temperaments and are defensive, rather than aggressive guard dogs.  Our female, Lucy, for example, loves kids, cats, dogs and all our farm animals. Raise a hand or your voice to my wife and it's good night, sleep tight.  Wish I'd had these dogs years ago.


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 14, 2013)

Shepperds !


----------



## Ace1313 (Feb 7, 2013)

My Rottie! Been taking him everywhere since 6 weeks old. He just loves kids lets them crawl all over him. He will not allow any strangers closer than body length between him and me as he is herding/protecting me. There also is the shear intimidation factor of a 130 lb dog walking at you. 

He is a psycho about protecting my truck. Had to replace a windshield after he went after an Obama supporter who thought my truck looked like any easy mark with the windows down. Lets say he left the scene quickly leaking fluids out both his arms.


----------



## gunslinger33 (Feb 8, 2013)

You tube that question or top 10 guard dogs and you will see that Caucasian Mountain Dog is #1. It depend if you want a family guard dog or just a lethal animal. I'm an Akita man myself.


----------



## SonyaS (Feb 9, 2013)

gunslinger33 said:


> You tube that question or top 10 guard dogs and you will see that Caucasian Mountain Dog is #1. It depend if you want a family guard dog or just a lethal animal. I'm an Akita man myself.



Caucasian Ovtcharka? Those are huge and very hard core Live Stock Guardians, a serious liability without an experienced and dog savvy owner that knows how to handle them. Those dogs require an owner that knows how to RESPECT the dog, anyone that thinks they know everything there is to know about dogs will be in for a big surprise with the less domesticated LGD's, they aren't like Labs or Malinois, they have a much different mindset.

All of the LGD breeds are variations of the Mastiff, the Pyrs, English Mastiffs, Cane Corsos, etc.... Same basic traits but European breeds like the Pyrs and English Mastiffs and Cane Corsos are much more mellow and "domesticated" with the same strong protective instincts.


----------



## SonyaS (Feb 9, 2013)

Ace1313 said:


> He is a psycho about protecting my truck. Had to replace a windshield after he went after an Obama supporter who thought my truck looked like any easy mark with the windows down. Lets say he left the scene quickly leaking fluids out both his arms.



LOL...mine is fanatical about the car too. I had window bars installed for his barking and riding pleasure (and so he won't smash through a window during a "moment"). Here he is giving the "Don't touch the car!" look:


----------



## gunslinger33 (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes Sonya that is the breed I am referring to. I think most dogs are adequite family protectors but some breeds are lethal. In the average dog owners hands thaye will not be able to control such a breed so liability out weighs the benefit. I am changing from my beloved Akitas to GSP because of liability and family interaction. Nothing can ever replace a child getting hurt or another animal hurt or killed. I have had Akitas for 20 years. As a breeder and show kennel tempermant is very important but still accidents happen. A 120# Akita can do damage pretty quick , plus my neighbors don't understand that their dogs fence fighting with an Akita is a losing battle. My dogs are kenneled but the local neighbors let their run free.


----------



## SonyaS (Feb 11, 2013)

gunslinger33 said:


> Yes Sonya that is the breed I am referring to. I think most dogs are adequite family protectors but some breeds are lethal. In the average dog owners hands thaye will not be able to control such a breed so liability out weighs the benefit.



I agree, the average dog owner cannot handle them primarily because they THINK they can control them at all times.  It is all about controlling their environment (fencing, car window bars, keeping strangers out/away) as the dogs cannot be controlled if they sense a threat and they are far stronger than men.

Controlling the environment is not something the average dog owner can or will do. Having said that the LGDs are also extremely loyal, intelligent, and very loving towards their families (not obedient but loving), they are much more than just killing machines however that aspect can never be forgotten.


----------



## Cabin creek man (Feb 12, 2013)

Smooth or wire haired fox terrier is one of the most intimidateing dogs i have ever faced and as a heat and a/c guy i have faced many. Terriers are a very loyal breed and good with kids and those fox terriers have a mouth like a gator and think they can take down a grizzly. Ive been up against alot of dogs in my time but these things are so fast you cant keep your eyes on them. Just an unreal animal.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Feb 17, 2013)

a mal for sure , i am currently working my second mal . they are amazing! A well bred mal will have all the traits you want for protection . mine came from k-9 dog centre midden nederlands . alot of mals require some experience on the part of the handler.


----------



## dtala (Feb 17, 2013)

NEGA Hog Hunter said:


> alot of mals require some experience on the part of the handler.




true words. I'm on my second Mal as well. I had the first for 15 years, 7 years as a K-9 police partner. None better.


----------



## olroy (Mar 3, 2013)

Blue Heeler..............


----------



## SonyaS (Mar 3, 2013)

NEGA Hog Hunter said:


> a mal for sure , i am currently working my second mal . they are amazing! A well bred mal will have all the traits you want for protection . mine came from k-9 dog centre midden nederlands . alot of mals require some experience on the part of the handler.



True but they are also very high energy, correct? They need a "job" to keep them busy and out of trouble and that job means working for their human?

A lot of folks may have a hard time with that. One really has to look at their lifestyle and be realistic about how much time they will devote to training and keeping the dog busy. 

The owner and the dog MUST be a good fit for each other as far as energy level, lifestyle and activities are concerned. That is why I like LGD's, they don't expect ME to keep them busy or give them a job to do. Not saying one is better than the other people just have to know what will work best for them.


----------



## panfried0419 (Mar 3, 2013)

I agree on Shepherds. I also have pits but my I insurance doesn't have a breed policy. But  here come the anti LEO and bulldog folks just wait.


----------



## grouper throat (Mar 4, 2013)

Any dog that will bark to alert me to grab the pistol in time. the 10 lb yorkie is lazy but is always aware of strange noises. I don't want a large (or short hair) dog in my house.


----------



## trailhead (Mar 22, 2013)

Presa Canario


----------



## centerc (Mar 22, 2013)

Giant Schnauzer would be a tough smart dog we have a miniture thats 18 lbs that thinks she is 180 very protective of y 10 year old


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Mar 22, 2013)

Sophie my APBT is a great family protector. She craves attention. I've had several instances wear she felt my kids, wife or myself were in danger. I know she means business when she stands firm and doesn't make a sound. Every time she felt we were being threatened she would put herself between us and the possible threat. A simple "easy" and she would relax.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Apr 3, 2013)

Shepards, we had one until i was about 12. she was sweet as she could be unless somebody touched me or my brother, or yelled at us. she also would not let other dogs around us at all. 

I have a pit now and he's not worth a toot when it comes to protection, scared of his own shadow (rescue dog). he sleeps with me and wont even bark when somebody comes in the room, but will bark if hes outside and somebody drives up...

on that not my grandparents and brother both have pits that are awesome guard dogs, but my grandparents even makes me nervous sometimes, just to aggressive. but are also loving sometimes


----------



## leroy (Apr 4, 2013)

oops1 said:


> That's a big liability. I couldn't imagine how I'd feel if my "guard dog" mauled some innocent youngin. That's my take on it.



Thats my thinking also!!


----------



## ChickInATree (Apr 4, 2013)

I'll x2 what was said about insurance. When asked, my shepherd and pit are 'mixed breeds'. Just be careful what you tell your agent


----------



## leroy (Apr 5, 2013)

ChickInATree said:


> I'll x2 what was said about insurance. When asked, my shepherd and pit are 'mixed breeds'. Just be careful what you tell your agent



Might be in a pickle if they ever attack someone and said insurance company-agent finds out what they really are will probably leave u with someones bills-lawsuit to pay out of ur pocket. Worth the risk?


----------



## irishredneck (Apr 8, 2013)

Theres only 1 dog you need....Teacup Yorkie


----------



## boz614 (Apr 26, 2013)

As somewhat stated earlier, it should be STRONGLY understood that the attributes that make the malinois and dutch shepherds excellent working dogs, can also make them HORRIBLE house dogs/pets.  Your lifestyle has to be an active one and have lots of time to spend with them.  But when it comes to working breeds, except no substitute!


----------



## dtala (Apr 26, 2013)

boz, I would disagree that Mals make HORRIBLE house dogs. 

I had a working K-9 Mal, Taz, that slept on the foot of my bed, never stayed outside in a kennel till she was ten years old, still spent a lot of time in the house. Never ANY problems in the house. 

I will say that I wouldn't advise a newbie dog owner/trainer to get a Mal as a house pet, they are very smart and it takes a lot to stay ahead of them. Not a better dog out there IMHO.

Dang good looking dog in yer avatar!

  troy


----------



## Gixxermike (Jul 27, 2013)

presa canario


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 5, 2013)

Colt 1911 and a chiwawa


----------



## JuliaH (Aug 6, 2013)

People give our little dog plenty of space, and she bites!

Julia





killer elite said:


> Colt 1911 and a chiwawa


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 6, 2013)

*I am not a little dog man.*

My mother and Father in law died several years ago and I now have Their dog. She loves me now but she bit me many times. You will not come to my house and I not know it. She is a very old dog now but she is ours. She will attack my crazy beagle that I rescued at work about a year ago. But they are buds.


----------



## jimboknows (Aug 22, 2013)

my brother in law is a canine deputy sheriff and is currently in 
afghanistan...his Malinois are amazing...the level of training and ability to be trained is unbelievable to the average person.
If you have the time and energy, then a Malinois is one of the best choices.  Rhodesian Ridgeback if trained properly.
My Clumber Spaniel will alert us to anyone approaching the house, they have amazing noses...that being said it is then up to me to have my weapon, as she loves most people when they enter the house.   More people should have Clumbers, laid back, good size, great gun dogs, smart, don't require tons of attention.  Most people have never seen or heard of them.  Largest spaniel breed.
My vet didn't know what it was until told.


----------



## brownhounds (Aug 23, 2013)

Where do you get a mal from?  I am not looking to spend a bunch of money.


----------



## xx308xx (Sep 1, 2013)

My Presa Canario is pretty good at protection.


----------



## damagicx (Sep 4, 2013)

If you like big dogs Fila Brasileiro is a great way to go , for a meduim  great dog Belgian Malinois.


----------



## damagicx (Sep 4, 2013)

xx308xx  yes a Presa Canario can do the job too , i have 1 Presa Canario , 1 Fila Brasileiro  great protection


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (Sep 8, 2013)

Being a LEO for over 22 years and working K9 for 8 years of that, I love malinois.  Best military/police dogs around IMO.

However, my wife's little 14 lb french bulldog stopped a home invader back in June.  The moron ripped the back door open when my wife was home.  The little frenchie went nuts and sounded like a full sized bull dog.  The invader heard the barking (but thankfully never saw the size of the dog) and nearly broke his neck running out the door and falling over patio furniture. 

The home invader, to this day, doesn't realize a little french bulldog saved his life and kept him from taking five .38+P+ rounds center mass.  My wife is never without the S&W airweight I bought her, and had hers in hand in less than 10 seconds from the time of the noise of the door being ripped open and the dog barking like crazy.  She was behind a metal filing cabinet for cover and in a good weaver stance when the deputies arrived after she called 911.


----------



## boz614 (Sep 9, 2013)

Brownhounds, while the breed can be important, it is even more important to focus on the dog that possess the correct drives to do the work.  Most people make the mistake and think that just because they have the breed used to do the job, they will be successful at it.  Having the right drives in a dog also means that someone bred the dog properly to have them which in turn means $$.  Although I don't work hunting dogs, it is the same principle.  I am sure you know someone with a hunting/retrieving breed that lacks the drives necessary to be successful at the job.  My earlier comment wasn't meant to mean all mals are horrible pets.  What I have found throughout the years as a handler is that people go out and get them as pets (b/c "that's what law enforcement and military uses") and then they call several months later with the, "I'm pulling my hair out with this dog.  It is a malinois and I want to donate it to the department.  Come take it now."  My father has a malinois that lacks the drives to do the work, but in turn is a fabulous companion/house pet.  The key is to understand what you are getting into and get help before you get the dog.  If you are wanting this dog to be a personal protection dog, you will need some PROFESSIONAL training assistance anyway.  Perhaps (depending on where you live), you might even be interested in joining a sport club (such as Schutzhund, IPO, French Ring, Mondio, etc.) to learn more and trial your dog.  As others have said though, sometimes the cheapest and best overall way to go is a dog that is alert, barks, and has a bigger bark than bite.  One tip for shopping for a malinois though is if they can't spell it or pronounce it, they shouldn't be breeding it!  Either way you go, good luck and stay safe.


----------



## Mud runner (Sep 9, 2013)

American Bulldogs are my #1 pick. I have worked with a lot of my LEO buddies Shepherds and none of which hit 1/2 as hard as my 80lbs American. They all seemed to check up before they would hit. My bulldog has absolutely 0 back down from anything or any one that is a threat. Although I would like to try a Cane Corso and see how they compare.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 10, 2013)

Whatever breed you decide on, get a puppy.It will grow up thinking you and your family are its "pack," and will be naturally protective.


----------



## 660griz (Sep 10, 2013)

LTZ25 said:


> I agree get a lab it will bark at any sound at night and give you time to get ready for anything coming, plus he will not eat your neighbors dog or kids.



This. I have a black lab rott mix. He is a great dog but, sounds like a bad azz when someone comes to the door. I care too much for my dogs. I'll protect them. Their job, wake me up. I'll take it from there.


----------

